# SW Florida, anyone?



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of support groups in the Southwest Florida area (Fort Myers, Naples.) or if anyone is perhaps interested in starting one. I moved here a year ago and seem to be lonelier than ever.


----------



## shyone20 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah I leave in Jacksonville :X


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in Manatee County


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck in trying to get people to come to a meet.. all people do is post where they currently live but too chicken to actually do something.. if you ever are able to host something let me know.. i am actually willing to meet cool new people.


----------



## isurfallday (Nov 7, 2011)

miami here


----------



## Florida (Jan 20, 2012)

I am in fort myers. Let me know if you're still interested in a meet up, or would want to even just meet with a person or two.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi my name is Shani. I have been semi-active on this forum for a few months now. I have been struggling with social phobia since I was 18 years old. I wanted to find out if anyone would be interested in joining a Skype support group for people in Florida who live far away from an in person one. I know there are SA/SP support groups in the metro cities/areas such as Tampa, Miami and Ft Lauderdale but it seems harder to find ones in other areas. I don't live close to any of the support groups. The purpose of the group would be for us to share our triumphs and failures, encourage one another to keep going and support each other in reaching our goals. So I want to see if there is enough interest to start an online one for those of us in Florida who are far from an in person group. 

All we need is between 4 and 9 people and we can start one. 

If at least 4 people respond to this we can start planning and set a date to 
begin: 

- What day to meet
- Frequency: weekly or biweekly?
- Communication: How we will keep in 
touch, reminders
- Who will initiate the skype calls
- Agenda of meeting - How it will be organized
and run


----------



## CTalie (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello, I'm actually from Cape Coral and would be interested in a SW Florida Support Group, although I have to mention I'm currently in Orlando for University, although I try to go back home as much as possible. There is a support group here in Orlando, but I don't like leaving my apartment all too much, I much prefer my hometown, I somehow just feel safer there.


----------

